# You're in lockdown....(survival game!)



## terri (Mar 28, 2020)

You’re in lockdown. The only food or drink you have to survive on are items starting with the letters of your name. What are you eating and drinking to keep yourself alive?   

Here's mine:

T – tomato soup

E – eggs

R – rice

R – raspberries

I – Irish stew


What about you?


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2020)

L - Lettuce
E - Eggs
O - Oatmeal
N - Nuts
O - Oranges
R - Rice
E - Escarole

If I could use my entire name, I would be set for life!  (4 names and 28 letters!)


----------



## Designer (Mar 28, 2020)

J - jelly doughnuts

A - asparagus

M - mashed potatoes

E - eggs

S - spaghetti

Now, don't you wish you had a "J" in YOUR name?


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 28, 2020)

M - milk
I   - ice cream
C  - cheese
H - hamburger
A - apple-pie
E - English muffin
L - liquor


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 28, 2020)

E-Eggs
L- Lentils
I- ice cream
Z-Ziti
A- Apples
B- Bacon
E-Eggplant
T-Toast
H-Ham


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 28, 2020)

Juice
Eggs
Fries
Figgs


----------



## Designer (Mar 28, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> E-Eggs
> L- Lentils
> I- ice cream
> Z-Ziti
> ...




I suppose of you have to have a "Z", then ziti, but i had to look it up.

Ziti is an extruded pasta. It is smaller than rigatoni, but larger than mezzani. Ziti may have smooth sides, but the addition of the word rigati denotes lines or ridges on the pasta's outer surface. Ziti is similar to penne, but often has ends cut in a straight line versus diagonally. Wikipedia


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2020)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > E-Eggs
> ...



Having grown up in New York, it never occurred to me that someone wouldn't know what ziti is. How about baked ziti?

Z could also be zucchini.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 28, 2020)

S - some Tito’s vodka
H - help I need cheese
A - any type of cheese...
R - rigatoni lasagna
O- Oreos 
N- noodles


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> S - some Tito’s vodka
> H - help I need cheese
> A - any type of cheese...
> R - rigatoni lasagna
> ...



I like how you think. You and your food are allowed to join me in my compound.


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 28, 2020)

HMM....The longer the name, more provisions. 

R- ramen
A- apples
Y- yellow squash
M- minestrone
O- orange juice
N- nuts
D- doritos


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2020)

limr said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > S - some Tito’s vodka
> ...


I want in!!  I have wine, lots of wine!   Everyone likes wine with their cheese!


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2020)

terri said:


> I have wine, lots of wine!



That is the correct password. You may enter.


----------



## terri (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Mar 28, 2020)

José Cuervo
Ouzo
Horchata
Newcastle Brown Ale

Knock, knock, Leonore can I come in?


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 29, 2020)

S steak 
T tomato
E eggs. Fresh from our hens
P peanut butter
H Ham  off the bone fresh from local butcher delivered
E  anymore eggs I won’t need toilet paper
N Nutella


----------



## limr (Mar 29, 2020)

johngpt said:


> José Cuervo
> Ouzo
> Horchata
> Newcastle Brown Ale
> ...



Add some of those tasty New Mexico tortillas and chili peppers, and you're in!

John's got the Cuervo, so now who's got limes and Cointreau, people???


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 29, 2020)

As I live in style it would be

D=Duck
A=Avacado
V=Venison
I=Irish Stew
D=Donuts


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 29, 2020)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > E-Eggs
> ...


Baked Ziti my favorite.....


----------



## Derrel (Mar 29, 2020)

D- donuts
E- eggplant
R- risoto
R-roqueford cheese
E- eggs
L-lemonaide


----------



## waday (Mar 29, 2020)

For breakfast:
Waffles
Avocados
Dates
Eggs

For lunch:
Wheat gluten (made into a fake meat)
Applesauce
Dill pickle
Eggplant (grilled)

For dinner:
Wine
Acorn squash
Dark chocolate
Endive-arugula salad


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 29, 2020)

Seafood

Cheese

Olives

Tacos

Tomatoes


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 29, 2020)

I have always liked my name until this!


----------



## CherylL (Mar 29, 2020)

C chocolate
H hummus
E eggs
R rum
Y yams
L lobster


----------



## snowbear (Apr 16, 2020)

*C*offee
*H*am
*A*maretto
*R*um
*L*ager
*I*rish Whisky
*E*ggs

or, if you prefer:

*S*chnapps
*N*orton (a grape) Wine
*O*range Liqueur
*W*hisky
*B*acon
*E*ggs
*A*maretto
*R*um


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 16, 2020)

*P*ancakes
*S*alad
*Y*ellow squash
*C*hili
*H*oney Cake
*O*lives
*
P*armesan
*E*nchiladas
*T*oblerone
*E*mpanadas


----------

